# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  نتیجه و تجربه استفاده همایش جمع بندی طلایی زمین شناسی نشر برد / دریافت

## YasharUR

سلام رفقا منظور همین کتاب هست که طبق گفته ها نسبت به کتاب قبلی که روی جلد سبز و صرفا با لگو دریافت چاپ میشد تفاوت هایی داره


چه حجمی از کتاب رو خوندید و نتیجه که تو کنکور سال های قبل یا ازمون های ازمایشی امسال گرفتید چی بوده؟
قدرت و کشش کتاب  به عنوان استفاده تک منبع به اندازه رسیدن به درصد بالای 50 درصد هست؟
با توج به ماهیت خلاصه بودن کتاب تو کدوم فصل ها ابهام برای یادگیری مطالب یا حذف  بعضی از نکاتی (فصل هایی که بیش از حد خلاصه شدن)که احتمال اومدنش تو کنکور هست؟
نقاط ضعف و ایراداتی که به چشمتون اومده از این کتاب رو بگید
پیشنهاد یه روش و شیوه خاص برای استفاده بهتر از این کتاب دارید مثل استفاده از یه منبع جمع بندی یا جزوه دیگه رو اضافه کنید

----------


## Romina_kh

کتاب خوبیه میشه باهاش 50 زد ولی تست کنکورای اخیرم یه دور بزنی ....بعد شم یه آزمون خیلی سبز در نهایت...کافیع به نظرم ...یه سری سال ها هم گویا تطابق 100 درصدی داشته

----------


## aa79

اگه نظر منو بخواین اصلا کتاب جالبی نیست!! من خودم عشق زمینم و کتابای مختلفو هم خوندم.مهر و ماه،هفت چیز خیلی سبز،زمین شناسی خانه زیست شناسی و نشر دریافت.من که نتونستم باهاش ارتباط برقرار کنم و به نظرم تستاش ایده جالبی ندارن و درسنامه گیرایی نداره.من پیشنهاد میدم برای جمل بندی از جمع بندی مهر و ماه در ۲۴ ساعت استفاده کنید و اگه خواستید آزمون جامع بزنید از آزمون خیلی سبز استفاده کنید.البته این نظر منه

----------


## YasharUR

> اگه نظر منو بخواین اصلا کتاب جالبی نیست!! من خودم عشق زمینم و کتابای مختلفو هم خوندم.مهر و ماه،هفت چیز خیلی سبز،زمین شناسی خانه زیست شناسی و نشر دریافت.من که نتونستم باهاش ارتباط برقرار کنم و به نظرم تستاش ایده جالبی ندارن و درسنامه گیرایی نداره.من پیشنهاد میدم برای جمل بندی از جمع بندی مهر و ماه در ۲۴ ساعت استفاده کنید و اگه خواستید آزمون جامع بزنید از آزمون خیلی سبز استفاده کنید.البته این نظر منه


من اصلا زمین نخوندم .میخوام تو یه زمان کم مثلا 50 ساعت ببندم .خودم بعد از ظهر هم یه نگاهی انداختم تو اینترنت ولی به نتیجه ای بهتر از نرسیدم .
من کارنامه هات رو دیدم که زمین رو خیلی خوب میزنی .یه پسی هم ازت دیدم که در مورد روش خوندن زمینت گفته بودی ولی متاسفانه همونطور که گفتم من اونقدر تایم ندارم .
اگه پیشنهادی یا روشی برای درصد 50 زمین شناسی تو زمانی که گفتم بهم بدی واقعا ممنون میشم.اگه نه هم دم گرم یه کاریش میکنم

----------


## aa79

> من اصلا زمین نخوندم .میخوام تو یه زمان کم مثلا 50 ساعت ببندم .خودم بعد از ظهر هم یه نگاهی انداختم تو اینترنت ولی به نتیجه ای بهتر از نرسیدم .
> من کارنامه هات رو دیدم که زمین رو خیلی خوب میزنی .یه پسی هم ازت دیدم که در مورد روش خوندن زمینت گفته بودی ولی متاسفانه همونطور که گفتم من اونقدر تایم ندارم .
> اگه پیشنهادی یا روشی برای درصد 50 زمین شناسی تو زمانی که گفتم بهم بدی واقعا ممنون میشم.اگه نه هم دم گرم یه کاریش میکنم


اول از همه یه سوال ازتون دارم.زمین رو دارید به قصد این میزنید که اگه خدایی نکرده رشته های زیر گروه یک نشد برید سمت داروسازی یا به این قصد میزنید که سفید نباشه و درصد صفرش اذیت تون میکنه؟

----------


## Elahe_

به نظرم زمين شناسي نشربرد + تستاي اخر كتابش + سوالات كنكور خارج و داخل ٩٠ به بعدو بزني  ٥٠ درصد تضمينه
من خودمم امسال همين كتابو گرفتم و هدفم درصد بالاي ٥٠ هست 
فعلا سوم رو از روش خوندم 
رفتم سوالاي كنكور ٩٦ و ٩٥ رو كه مربوط به سال سومه زدم 
فقط يكي دو تا غلط داشتم 
در ضمن چون حجمش كمه ميتوني همه فصلارو بخوني و مرور كني
 به نظرم زمين شناسي درسي نيست كه بخواي براش كتاب جامعي مثل مهروماه بخوني! مگه اينكه از تابستون بخواي شروع كني
برا اين موقع سال همون نشربرد از همه بهتره

----------


## Romina_kh

> اول از همه یه سوال ازتون دارم.زمین رو دارید به قصد این میزنید که اگه خدایی نکرده رشته های زیر گروه یک نشد برید سمت داروسازی یا به این قصد میزنید که سفید نباشه و درصد صفرش اذیت تون میکنه؟


برای درصد بالا غیر از جامع مهرو ماه کتاب دیگه ای سراغ دارید؟؟حتی 80 اینا

----------


## احسان0

> برای درصد بالا غیر از جامع مهرو ماه کتاب دیگه ای سراغ دارید؟؟حتی 80 اینا


دوست عزیز من خودم مهروماه جامع رو دارم واقعا چرته ولی کتاب نشردریافت چلاجور عالیه و حتی فیلم همایشش هم هست برا جاهایی که سخته توضیح میده 
اگه این کتابو خوب بخونی درصد خوبی میزنی

----------


## aa79

> برای درصد بالا غیر از جامع مهرو ماه کتاب دیگه ای سراغ دارید؟؟حتی 80 اینا


اگه نظر منو بخواین،خود مهر و ماه رو خوب کار کردن و نوشتن نکات تستاش واقعا برای بالاترین درصدا کافیه.دقیقا باید عین زیست با زمین رفتار کرد.تموم نکات تستارو وارد کنید.ولی علاوه بر مهر و ماه یه کتاب دیگه هست به نام زمین شناسی خانه زیست شناسی.اون دیگه به قولاً برای عاشقای سینه چاک زمینه!!!سوالاتش سوالات سنجش،قلم چی،گزینه ۲ و کنکور ۹۲ تا ۹۵ هست.شاید بازه سالی سوالاش کم باشه ولی چون سوالات سه تا آزمون آزمایشی هم داره واقعا تموم نکات توش گنجونده شده.ولی کتابیه که وقتی ارزششو میشه فهمید که قبلش درس و نکاتشو خوب خونده باشی.یه جور حالت تثبیت داره کتابش.یه تستایی رو واقعا جوری توضیح میده که قشنگ ابهام سوال برات رفع میشه.ولی من توش اشتباه به نسبت زیاد دیدم.حتی سوال کنکور رو هن یه بار دیدم که غلط زده بود.با این اوصاف کتابی نیست که وجودش الزامی باشی.همون نکات تستای تالیفی و سنجش و کنکور مهر و ماه رو وارد کنید و مرتب بخونید به حد اعلی میرسید.ولی بازم بگم که منبع یه چیز سلیقه ایه

----------


## God_of_war

تجربه نشون داده انتخاب کردن راه اسون تو کنکور مساویه با گند زدن به کنکور از رو کتاب درسی بخونین دیگه سوالای زمین شناسی انقدرم ابکی نیس اون قدیم بود تو همین سایت رتبه برتر کتاب درسی رو خونده ۵۰ زده اونوقت فک کردی با چلاجور میتونی ۵۰ بزنی? یا نخون یا اگه میخونی اصولی بخون کتاب درسی + تستای مهر و ماه چیز دیگه ای نمیخواد

----------

